# They cut the whole to high..



## Shaun McC (Mar 4, 2020)

What we wanted was a coop entry to be at the floor level, however as you can see here it's almost three feet up.
My question is if I build a shelf on the inside with ramps to get the chickens up to the door, would they have any problems walking down a ramp on the inside?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you already taken delivery? If not tell them to fix it. You'll drive yourself crazy trying to teach them to use that long ramp.

It's either going to have to be super steep or super long for them to use. 

If you have it already and are handy, cut a new hole or extend that one down to the floor level. Take the wood you cut out and move it up to the existing hole to cover it. 

And I'll be honest, I laughed when I saw the pic.


----------

